
Sourcegraph Raises $20M to bring more live collaboration to coding - CapnCrunchie
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/06/sourcegraph-raises-20m-bring-more-live-collaboration-to-programming/
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Thanks for posting!

Here's some more info: [https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/building-toward-
the-sourc...](https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/building-toward-the-
sourcegraph-master-plan/)

Also check out more about our products and try Sourcegraph Server's code
search on open-source repositories at
[https://sourcegraph.com/](https://sourcegraph.com/).

